# Breeze @ 17 months old



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Breeze is now almost 17 months old and she is a phenomenal dog. So much so, that we are starting to think about giving her a brother or a sister, most likely a brother.  She is an incredible trail dog and is at her happiest, either running through the bushes and through the forest or chilling on our lap. She is incredibly talkative and we swear that sometimes she must be half-human. Oh and it is totally true what folks say about Vizsla: They are not pet, but family members. She must be at the heart of the action all the time, doing what we are doing. She has conquered the hearts of everyone that has stayed with us over the last year, even my mum, who doesn't really like dogs.

The hardest thing about her: taking her picture at it would involve her standing still for a minute, which is next to impossible, but here are a couple of her.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Beautiful very happy looking girl. I love her coat and deep chest and top-line. She looks to be in a great shape too. 
And yes, they are not pets, they are vizslas.
We got very lucky with our family addition, once u have a vizsla, u keep wanting to have more, they are addictive. Or as my t-shirt says: vizslas are like potato chips, u cannot have just one.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I love your Vizsla and hope that you get a boy puppy in time. I have heard that the boys stay puppy like for Years and fall deeply in love with their families. Blessings and more pictures too! 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Gabica said:


> Beautiful very happy looking girl. I love her coat and deep chest and top-line. She looks to be in a great shape too.
> And yes, they are not pets, they are vizslas.
> We got very lucky with our family addition, once u have a vizsla, u keep wanting to have more, they are addictive. Or as my t-shirt says: vizslas are like potato chips, u cannot have just one.


Hi Gabica,

thanks for the kind words and you are correct, thanks to all the hiking and biking this summer, she is in awesome shape. We need to get that t-shirt too.


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I love your Vizsla and hope that you get a boy puppy in time. I have heard that the boys stay puppy like for Years and fall deeply in love with their families. Blessings and more pictures too!
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Cuddlebuglove. We are in no rush for the next puppy, as we would prefer to have a spring puppy. It makes house training a lot easier when it is not -30deg outside.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh YES ! A Spring puppy sounds great! There IS a lady in our group who has a farm with 7 yes SEVEN DOGS- a group of Weimaraners, German Shorthaired Pointers AND Vizslas! I blush to say that I got jealous, especially when she said that ALL 7 cuddle up in her bed with her in the Winter, so close to her that she can barely Move or wiggle out to get her first morning cup of coffee- sounds like heaven to ME! Do you have room for a 3rd Viszla? I think your baby boy would like another pal too!


Brightest Blessings and please load more pictures of your girl ! We LOVE ALL of them the pride of Hungary!

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Oh YES ! A Spring puppy sounds great! There IS a lady in our group who has a farm with 7 yes SEVEN DOGS- a group of Weimaraners, German Shorthaired Pointers AND Vizslas! I blush to say that I got jealous, especially when she said that ALL 7 cuddle up in her bed with her in the Winter, so close to her that she can barely Move or wiggle out to get her first morning cup of coffee- sounds like heaven to ME! Do you have room for a 3rd Viszla? I think your baby boy would like another pal too!
> 
> 
> Brightest Blessings and please load more pictures of your girl ! We LOVE ALL of them the pride of Hungary!
> ...


LOL... As much as it would be awesome, I think our house might already be too small for 2 Vs, so definitely not 3. If we had a farm or an acreage, then it would be a whole different proposition.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I understand. Well there are always Meet and Greets where your 2 could find friends and you all get extra snuggles too.


bertrand said:


> LOL... As much as it would be awesome, I think our house might already be too small for 2 Vs, so definitely not 3. If we had a farm or an acreage, then it would be a whole different proposition.


A question for the group. Is it alright to use dog specific potty pads for inside use in case of too cold or too hot (to avoid foot pad burning etc; ) potty times? Just wondering. Thank you

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------

